# 1951 Rudge Pathfinder



## slowride (Jun 8, 2019)

More to come later...

1951 October aw three speed.

Believe from Peter Kohler article this is the one year only gold paint color

Odometer says 907 miles .

Apart from saddle & rack  believe everything original? ....except rust...

I think the rear chime may clean up but front looks pretty bad. Anyone have a front ea1 Dunlop wheel they don’t need? I

Tires say made in England ea1

Let me know what you guys think.  I’m thinking to tear down & clean up and leave   Everything to original spec....


----------



## juvela (Jun 8, 2019)

-----

Wonderful find.   

Fabulous transfers.

That saddle appears it could be the repository for the crown jewels...

Is cyclometer Lucas?

Who be the inspector?

Will be fun to follow along as resto proceedeth!  

-----


----------



## slowride (Jun 8, 2019)

Is that saddle even for a bicycle? Maybe velomoteur?
Yes cyclometer is Lucas and looks in nice shape!
Red leather straps are Lapize; leather not dried out.
No rust at all on spokes; stainless?

Here after a long deserved bath!


----------



## slowride (Jun 8, 2019)

Here are some adverts from Peter’s wonderful article.


----------



## non-fixie (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice find! Looking forward to seeing it cleaned up!


----------



## juvela (Jun 9, 2019)

-----

thanks very much for the response!  

yet no word on identity of inspector

wonder if he may be a veteran of a social event sponsored by Truman Capote

-----


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 9, 2019)

Very nice!! Getting ready to start on this 57 for a friend.


----------



## slowride (Jun 9, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks very much for the response!
> 
> ...



Why that be inspector Phineus of course. Here observing from afar.


----------



## slowride (Jun 9, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Very nice!! Getting ready to start on this 57 for a friend.View attachment 1012695



Looks like someone put red reflector tape on that one too. Very nice and should clean up very well.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2019)

slowride said:


> Looks like someone put red reflector tape on that one too. Very nice and should clean up very well.



Thanks, unfortunately they used red acrylic paint to tip fenders and Chainguard. Hoping it’ll come off fairly easy with goof off.


----------



## leikonic (Sep 19, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Thanks, unfortunately they used red acrylic paint to tip fenders and Chainguard. Hoping it’ll come off fairly easy with goof off.



Alcohol usually dissolves acrylic paint and it generally doesn't damage the enamel (test first).

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 19, 2019)

Nice Reynolds frame. Should ride smooth.


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 21, 2019)

I typically not a fan of 3 speeds but these old Clubman style bikes I dig, congrats on an awesome score.


----------

